# ❀ i think beau has a crush on me ❀



## madokaname (Sep 22, 2014)

he's always sending me letters and gifts, he always wants to play hide and seek with me, he's always asking me to get him things or is giving me different items...

beau is in love with me and the worst thing is i'm in love with him too


----------



## en_1gma (Sep 22, 2014)

facepalm


----------



## Envelin (Sep 22, 2014)

^^^


----------



## Mariah (Sep 22, 2014)

You're a furry?


----------



## starlark (Sep 22, 2014)

just saying we can fall in love with villagers without wanting to **** them or obsess over them


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 22, 2014)

The other day Marshal called me sweetheart.


----------



## Yann (Sep 22, 2014)

^^^
Marshal began calling me sweetheart as well! o A o


----------



## N64dude (Sep 22, 2014)

Also a another side note when you are going to the island with Kapp'n he tries to flirt with the girl characters lol.


----------



## honeymoo (Sep 22, 2014)

same with me and flora. we're dating, i'm convinced.


----------



## Mango (Sep 22, 2014)

u guys have high friendship thts all


----------



## starlark (Sep 22, 2014)

Mango said:


> u guys have hugh friendship thts all



hugh


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Sep 22, 2014)

Cool story bro


----------



## Radda (Sep 22, 2014)

No beastiality man


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Sep 23, 2014)

Beau is such a darling deer. But he looks really young.. any ideas or guess what his age is?


----------



## Marisska (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, Beau is such a cutie. I believe most lazy villagers might be 20-30 years old....


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 23, 2014)

Well it happens.
People have a crush on Marshal.
I.....really don't have a crush on any villager in particular....I just love them most of them.


----------



## madokaname (Sep 23, 2014)

i do love beau. he's so cute n lazy n it's sweet

but not in like a love love way omg just like a 'aw he's cute what a dreamie' kind of way ~~ omg

- - - Post Merge - - -

n i love it when a villager talks about how friendly two of our other neighbours are i just want them to date, 

like imagine the little villagers walking around holding hands that would be _so_ cute


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You're a furry?



What's wrong with furries? The way I see it, these creatures aren't real animals and don't exist IRL, so furries aren't hurting anyone. So does everyone else have to get butthurt and pick on them for a simple crush?


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

dont u dare frick frackle that poor animal missy


----------



## cIementine (Sep 24, 2014)

Mariah said:


> You're a furry?



omfg <3

But Beau is adorable but he is too lazy for relationships and wouldn't be a good husbando. 
He is the type of guy to procrastinate or do something wrong which can be an error in a relationship.
Sorry, I don't think Beau is right for you, however I wish you happy times together in your relationship.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Sep 24, 2014)

Im just looking at this. Laughing at the comments


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 24, 2014)

These comments are wonderful.


----------



## madokaname (Sep 24, 2014)

KittyBoton said:


> dont u dare frick frackle that poor animal missy



i wouldn't dare


----------



## KittyBoton (Sep 24, 2014)

madokaname said:


> i wouldn't dare



i dont believe u


----------

